# Should I go wireless?



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greetings and salutations!

I was speaking with SVS ysterday regarding the wiring of my subwoofer. They recommended a wireless solutions that communicates between the receiver and the subwoofer:

https://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/subwoofer-accessories/sub-link-24-ghz-wireless-subwoofer-system-dsl-xr#.UhT8NJLVB8F

Will there be any quality issues by going this route i.e. frequency degradation? 

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I have used the Outlaw Audio OAW3 wireless system to transmit audio in all my three systems, including to a subwoofer. I have not heard any sonic degradation. The OAW3 has 4 selectable channels, so you can use multiple sets with no interference among them.

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/OAW3.html


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess it depends on your preferences. Is it impossible to run a wire through a wall? Having a wire across the floor is asthetically unpleasing as well as being a trip hazzard. The price of a good sub cable is about the same, so going wireless seems to be a nice alternative, & even more so when you consider placement options. I wonder if this unit will send a signal to 2 or more subs & is it affected by room correction software.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I guess it depends on your preferences. Is it impossible to run a wire through a wall? Having a wire across the floor is asthetically unpleasing as well as being a trip hazzard. The price of a good sub cable is about the same, so going wireless seems to be a nice alternative, & even more so when you consider placement options. I wonder if this unit will send a signal to 2 or more subs & is it affected by room correction software.


Hello Tonto! Thanks for your response.

The wireless system offered by SVS works for one unit; however, my receiver (Denon AVR-X4000, will support dual subs. If I go the wireless route, it would simply mean purchasing another wireless adapter. 

I do not have any wire placement issues for the subs. I was just thinking of wireless as providing me greater flexibility in the room in regards to placement. In addition, it is two wall mounts I do not need to worry about.

Attached is the layout of my new room (coming soon).


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't personally used the SVS system but the specs look good. With their reputation I wouldn't hesitate to purchase it.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Mike P. said:


> I haven't personally used the SVS system but the specs look good. With their reputation I wouldn't hesitate to purchase it.


Mike,

Thanks! I am going to use the adapter. I will let everyone know how it performs.

With much appreciation,

Matthew


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Wall mounts? I don’t think I ever heard someone mounting a sub to a wall before, interesting you should post some pictures when your done I’d like to see that .I think I'm miss interpreting what you me by not needing wall mounts


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

flamingeye said:


> Wall mounts? I don’t think I ever heard someone mounting a sub to a wall before, interesting you should post some pictures when your done I’d like to see that .I think I'm miss interpreting what you me by not needing wall mounts


I can see my communication error. The wall mounts I am referring to are the plates (with ports) on the wall. 

Sorry for the confusion!


----------

